# my plant seems to be dying?



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

well i bought 2 diff plants for my tank, and one seems to be doing great and the other not so good, parts of it are nice and green and other parts are more brown and look almost slimey coated in a way its hard to describe. Im not sure what kinda plant it is? its on the right side of the tank in the pic that ill put up. Anyone know why its doing this? Thank, joey


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

interesting, checked water paremeters?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yup all my water params are good... i dont know whats goin on with it, i mean its still growing like crazy but some parts are nice and green and some are bownish and kinda slimy looking


----------



## Fordfanatic (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there algae on them??


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i have that same plant in my tank... it doesn't do well buried in gravel so i would add a weight to the middle of the strands and let it sit, or attach it to something in your tank and let it float .... wrap it around driftwood etc...


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah it grows like a weed but is looking crappy, i dont know if theres algea on it? the parts that are brown look like they could have algea on it because its kinda slimy looking but the good parts of the plant dont. Ill try and figure something out like laying it down more like you said... should i still put the roots down, or can you please define more on how i should do this please. Thanks, Joey

Also do you guys have any ideas what kinda plants would look good in my tank? and what about floating plants how do those do??


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

same thing happened when i had that stuff. it went ok. then all of a sudden went to hell and looked slimy and stuff. i couldnt figure it out. i tried more light, less light, differnt fertilizer, nothing would help it...so i threw it out.lol


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

yeah i think i might just get a diff plant but when i bought it the guy gave me a whole bunch of them so i had some extra sittin in a bucket ( Go figure the plants did better living in a bucket with dirty cold water and very litttle light lol) so i put some of those together and tried putting it on its side more. Its growing good and isnt getting all shitty yet but if i start to see it goin to crap im yankin that bitch


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Also do you guys have any ideas what kinda plants would look good in my tank? and what about floating plants how do those do??


I think you should get a timer, and set it for 10-12 hrs a day. Plants know light, and it is much better if they get it at the same time every day.
I suggest Moss, Java Fern, Anubias, Cryptocorynes, and Bolbitis for that tank.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

your left plant is Anacharis,and your right plant looks like hornwort...both should grow very fast. You can simply trim the crappy looking ones and throw it away and rebury the nice looking ones again.

if your planning on getting more plants try getting what dippy suggested..moss,java fern,anubias and crypts


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

best thing for plants is to plant ur tank heavily right away, try that.


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the help guys, When i bought the plant on the right i had some extra so i just had it sitting in a bucket of water and it was doing better then the one in the tank. So i took it out and put all the best looking pieces together and got it goin again. Its looking good so far and growing fast, i tried not putting it so far in the gravel and more sideways under a rock so well see... Id like to get some more plants but my lfs dont have much of a selection and would have a hard time choosing which ones to get and where to put them.... i also dont wanna have to put a whole shitload of work into keeping these damn plants looking good. althought i love the looks of planted tanks. I like having the floor covered and or having top floating plants. Does anyone have pics of the plants that were mentioned above?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

give me some time.
I have a tank up with medium low light.
I am extremely busy lately and will get a pic up in the next few weeks or so.
I'm sure there are a few others who can post nice pics of their tanks too


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

in the tank pics section page 43 towards the bottom, my tank is all java moss, java ferns, anubias and crypts. Pics are a bit dark but you get the idea. java fern is awesome for bright green, thick growth with low light and minimal fuss. the ferns have gone wild since that pic and formed a solid green mass with driftwood poking through. Also bluebirds tank on 44 has heaps of anubias and crypts. bear in mind java moss/ferns and anubias will do best secured to wood rather than planted in substrate.


----------

